# Souci avec Open Ofice Calc 3.2.1



## Vmul (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
je viens de faire la mise à jour Ooo et maintenant quand je lance le classeur et que je veux mettre qqch dans les cellules (textes ou chiffre) les valeur s'affiche dans le ligne de saisie mais RIEN dans la cellule et ce peut importe la couleur de la police...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour.

Il vaut mieux traiter de ces soucis dans "Applications". OpenOffice avait sa place ici quand il fonctionnait via X11, mais maintenant les spécialistes de la chose fréquentes l'autre partie du forum. Là, tu n'auras pas beaucoup de réponses.

Une adresse => http://user.services.openoffice.org/fr/forum/


----------

